# Latest Fishing Report - July 21, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
SOL Y LUNA....The moon was still up and the sun down when we set anchor and the first few casts the trout were on the lines! Boxing two quickly and releasing another five smalls I was like THIS IS CRAZY!! Then the sun peeked over the horizon and that was it. Another 30 minutes and no bite so off we went in search of that frenzy we just witnessed. Shell, sand, mud, grass, didn't matter what, it was a long time before our next fish. Landing in a lake I have been successful in the past few weeks we boxed two more trout before that bite was caput. 9 AM and the sun now heating up and wind beginning to puff a bit we powered up the new Tran 24 Cat and blasted off to the East to try spots closer to the opening to the Gulf of Mexico. Must have tried a dozen sets along the way before we noticed we were virtually alone in a popular locale and I could see all the details in the bottom like where the guts, grass lines and dropoffs were. This was the key as some Gulf sized trout were hungrily bunched up waiting for our bait fish to invade their space. THUMP! SPLASH! and BOWED UP RODS! over the next hour or so and we were looking for "one more." Limiting out on solid Speckled Trout for three anglers has been tough during a better part of July for me so I WAS PUMPED! What next? A stab at the Redfish of course so winding our way back to the lodge we set up many times and spots and finally right at 2 PM which was time to go in, we STUCK two good redfish and called it a day. It was hot, still, windy, humid, and successful and the guys never gave up. Great day at "work."

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sun and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 78F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 93F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to at times moderate mainly onshore flow will prevail through the end of the week as a strong area of high pressure continues to influence area weather. Isolated showers will be possible through the remainder of the morning and again late tonight into Friday morning. A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue into early next week with scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms expected Sunday and Monday as a weakness in the upper ridge combines with better moisture and surface forcing. Most of the showers will occur from the early morning until early afternoon time period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

Watch our story





1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Fishing & deer hunting is our new business!*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Duck Habitat - Preparations for the 2016-17 Duck Season*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Duck Season Has Already Started*


----------

